# huawei HG532e



## Spark (14.06.2018)

Здравствуйте, решил поменять свой старый полуживой adsl модем и выбор пал на huawei. Вчера потратил уйму времени, но так и не смог его настроить, хотя раньше никогда особых проблем со сменой модема ADSL не было. Сегодня покопавшись в очередной раз в настройках, понял, что в поле пароля пользователя можно вписать максимум 8 символов, а у меня пароль от провайдера состоит более чем из восьми - 15 цифр. Что делать? Звонить провайдеру? Обновлять прошивку


----------



## sysadmin (14.06.2018)

Spark сказал(а):


> Здравствуйте, решил поменять свой старый полуживой adsl модем и выбор пал на huawei. Вчера потратил уйму времени, но так и не смог его настроить, хотя раньше никогда особых проблем со сменой модема ADSL не было. Сегодня покопавшись в очередной раз в настройках, понял, что в поле пароля пользователя можно вписать максимум 8 символов, а у меня пароль от провайдера состоит более чем из восьми - 15 цифр. Что делать? Звонить провайдеру? Обновлять прошивку



Поищи прошивку последнюю. По поводу длинны пароля - может просто большее количество символов не отображается?
Позвони провайдеру и спроси че делать, может они пароль укоротят тебе.


----------

